# Old Traynor YSR-1 layout



## prairietelecaster (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi
Scored a cool old Traynor YSR-1 head and box last night for a low price that I couldn't pass on (all legit too). It had 6L6's in but I put in the EL34's as called for. All seems good. The reverb is stumping me at the moment and I haven't determined if it is a tube or tank issue yet. Still working on that. I haven't spent too much time tweaking yet. It needs a grounded power cord. Anyway I'm having fun getting to this one. 
I have the schematic but does anyone have a link to the layout drawing or a pdf layout for this amp ? I haven't stumbled on to one in cyberville yet. It is the later round edge box version by the way.
Regards Cam


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

prairietelecaster said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the schematic but does anyone have a link to the layout drawing or a pdf layout for this amp ? I haven't stumbled on to one in cyberville yet. It is the later round edge box version by the way.
> Regards Cam


In all my travels on the Net I've only seen layouts for vintage Fenders and very few others. I've never seen any for Traynors. I guess no one has taken the time to draft any!

I believe Fender did their own, probably as a servicing aid. So it seems to have been a matter of choice for the manufacturer.

I'm not saying you're not gonna find what you're looking for. I'm just very glad it's you spending the time and not me!:smile:

If you do find a good source it would be great if you could check back and publish it here for us all to bookmark!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## prairietelecaster (Oct 25, 2006)

*Thanks*

I figured as much as it seems to be a dead search. I'm sure if you don't know where one would be well then there isn't one.
By the way I'm probably going to change the cap cans. This time I thought I'd just disconnect the old ones, leave them in and put two new caps inside. Sometimes the cans can be a struggle to remove.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm curious as to why you need the layout if you have the amp. Isn't the layout right in front of you then? I just worked on one of these last night, very simple layout, much like an older Fender or Marshall.


----------



## prairietelecaster (Oct 25, 2006)

*I simply prefer....*

a layout to a schematic. I comprehend a layout faster than a schematic. Therein is the reason for my question. I do understand your question though and bare in mind I am not a trained tech. Whilst I am at it I have repaired the reverb on the YSR-1. Some reconnection inside the tanks was all that it took. Places like this forum sure help the learning curve.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

prairietelecaster said:


> a layout to a schematic. I comprehend a layout faster than a schematic. Therein is the reason for my question. I do understand your question though and bare in mind I am not a trained tech. Coming to places like this is how my brain likes to learn.


Do yourself a favour! Get used to schematics as fast as possible!

You will NEVER become a good tech if you are not comfortable with schematics. Using pictures and layouts only prolongs the agony.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## prairietelecaster (Oct 25, 2006)

*Working on schematics ....*

I'm working on schematic reading not to become a tech but for my own good. I'd never work on someone else's amp without some tested accreditation. I will work on my own though. So far so good.
I have found that looking at layout and a schematic is the best method for my learning curve. I find it a good meld of theoretical and reality.


----------

